# Best Group Rides in Santa Monica?



## Bianchi Ti

You guys have been helpful with the routes and feedback on bike fitting. So now what about weekly or monthly group rides?

Thanks


----------



## DrRoebuck

Bianchi Ti said:


> You guys have been helpful with the routes and feedback on bike fitting. So now what about weekly or monthly group rides?
> 
> Thanks


A good place to start is at the corner of SV and Ocean on weekend mornings, 8 am and earlier. A lot of people meet up there from various groups. The most prolific group that I know of is around here is La Grange.


----------



## il sogno

Bianchi Ti said:


> You guys have been helpful with the routes and feedback on bike fitting. So now what about weekly or monthly group rides?
> 
> Thanks


Velo Club LaGrange has weekly rides. Here is a link to their rides page. They are challenging, fast paced rides.


----------

